# open frame tailstock idea



## petertha (Jan 22, 2017)

There is likely a perfectly good reason something like this doesn't exist, but I'm just wondering why. Or maybe it does & I just haven't come across it.

I don't have a taper attachment so when I swing my compound out to the right to cut shallow tapers, I inevitably clunk into the vertical segment of my tailstock casting when end is supported on a center. Usually I have to stick my quill so far out, its cantilevering quite a bit. And still tight or limited rotation & dial access.

I was thinking about a C shaped one like this sketch. (Dimensions aren't accurate, just meant to convey idea). The assembly clamps on to the lathe bed same as the tailstock steady. Base plate is indexed with a V slot & slides/registers on the bed flats. Its secured down with same through-bolt & clamp. The dead center aligns to spindle. But the open C frame allows the compound to rotate through less obstructed & better access to the dial. So visualize the assembly replacing the fixed steady in these pics.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 22, 2017)

petertha said:


> There is likely a perfectly good reason something like this doesn't exist, but I'm just wondering why.



Maybe because nobody thought of it before.    It would have to be a bit more massive than you have it drawn, but no reason it couldn't work.


----------



## petertha (Jan 22, 2017)

I'll take some measurements & draw it to scale if its not a total goofball idea. Lathe is 14" swing lathe so nominally ~7" high from center to base. I figured maybe if I drew a pattern & had both parts water jetted from 1" plate steel, mitered & bolted together it should be robust enough to take moderate tool tip load? Its the MT socket/arbor detail I'm wondering about. I visualized a round hole in frame to accept a MT holder socket - cylindrical on OD, MT taper ID. Probably should have a flange on one side but haven't gotten that far yet. I'll have to examine those tailstocks like for rotary tables that have some adjustable float & then can be locked in position.

Or maybe I should just announce my revolutionary new business product & fictional patent# & wait for it to show up on AliExpress by say next Tuesday & save me the effort


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 22, 2017)

petertha said:


> Or maybe I should just announce my revolutionary new business product & fictional patent# & wait for it to show up on AliExpress by say next Tuesday & save me the effort



  Love it!


----------

